# Colo. Models Plant project



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I like this being able to buy parts and sections for structures.
Heres my next plant to be built on rainy evenings.
I came home sick today so I copied off their instructions and cut them up to design what I wanted for the space.









I found a different color of brick to paint it.
more info to come.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear you were sick, Marty. Probably had too much water. The heavy stuff was headed right for you.

The Colorado buildings are great to work with. Looks like you're on your way to a bigee...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I think that is going to be one neat looking building, Marty! I'm anxous to watch as it progresses. Get well soon, too!!

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well the big brown van came today with lots of walls









this may seem pricy to some, but nothing will go to waste. what ever is left from the main strucutre will be put to use.
seems I can buy any parts I need . cool
but i can't start this till I get kevins parts cut first. I keep forgetting sorry bud.
I get so many things going with work, trains , family trains , grandkids ,trains...did I say trains?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, are you going to have an all new layout for this September? The way you're at it you will. Keep up the good work! 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris 
I'm tring to clean it all up. the yard work has gone way out of hand . 
By friend Bill Pegglow came by last night and took a number of ground covers off my hands. he said its cleaning uip pretty well. 
lots to do before Sept


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Keep us posted on this. I have been eyeballing the C.M. stuff myself for a warehouse but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I think they will be at the Big Train Show in a couple weeks,so I think I will wait until then after a better look. I like the 1/32 door insert idea to help scale down the 1/24 building.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. I shall be picking up more modules at the BTS.
" 

"I like the 1/32 door insert idea to help scale down the 1/24 building." Where did I miss that Paul? Thats my only gripe with CM's
Rod


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,
Saw the 1/32 door info on their website. At the bottom of the ordering page. http://www.coloradomodel.com/paypalcart2.htm
Part number CMS3130 $1.49 each.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

he lost me on that one also.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I better not miss you this Sept.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul. I'll get some at the show. Hope to meet you too.
Learn something on here every day eh Marty?









Rod


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Another building again? You are the fastest construction worker I've ever seen!  
Your last 2 buildings where great so I'm looking forward again to see this building beeing build.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry marty for holding you up on this project hehehe 

let me know when your ready to send em out...and ill send some $$ or a UPS label for it...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, slow but sure. 









focusing on weed wars 








give details later off to bed.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*If you used table salt like i recomended, your wars would be over for the season?







*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got back to this project. 










parts at a time


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

How are you colouring/coloring the walls Marty? That is some big building, nice.
Rod


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

How about a water tank on the roof for supply or fire protection? 

Looks great! Any weight or stiffners to keep it from blowing away?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

What glue are you using?

John


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Id really like to do something similar to this as well but im not sure how you got the pieces like that from Colorado Models'.. In my case im going to rebuild the warehouse i had with this stuff and use a bunch of those garage door pieces mostly. I just need to figure out a roof then at that point but i may be able to use some of those styrene pieces I have from you ( which I havent forgot about the $$$...working on that!)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
I spray paint the parts first with tan ,not sure color name. Then use acrilic tube paints with touch of water here and there. later to dullcoat with UV resistint clear coat. 
Dick
it will be siliconed to durock cement board. I've been busy with rock work so progress has stopped. 
John
3M Emblem Adheisve
Kevin 
I use water ice shield on many of my roofs. seems to last a long time. 
I also made my garage doors.
I think your warehouse is just fine.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, that will be a nice building. What will it sit on once in place?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, old thread. 
buildings not out yet but the lights are in and it is basically finished. 








I'm tring something different by placing the solar panel in the building under a clear panel in the roof.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the Ideal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's one big solar panel Marty, must be 13-18 watts. 

Are you planning to put a lot of lights inside? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

in place at night.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty where did you get your lights and solar panel???? are they all one kit or purchased individually???? Thanks Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks GREAT Marty! 

(and where did you get the outdoor lights?) 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, did you cut the pieces just below the stone run on each side? 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Menards had a end of season sale on Malibo soliar lights. One panel with 8 units for $15 
I bought 6 boxes. I also have learned to test some of the batteries because they all are not good. But I can buy them and charge them on my charger. 
LEDs are very bright. 
Ron I did cut off the top edging so it did not look layered. I also bricked in some windows as the factory grew with machines. 
Grain hoppers will deliver plastic pellets and finished products goes out by truck. 
With the scraps I plan to build track side shantys or odd thingys.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Marty,
I had to read your first post twice. The first time I read it and looked at the picture, plus all of the panels on the next posting, I thought you said " on a rainy evening" , not "on rainy evenings". I was imagining this thing being built in a single evening. That made me feel pretty bad since it took me 3 evenings to build the Bonner Mill. 

Have fun with your project. 

Mark


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, I will have to get some of the 3m emblem adhesive and try it. I place a Colorado building outside last fall and most of the doors and windows have fallen out this winter. Does this stuff hold up outside in all types of weather? 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
its made for the plastic emblems to stick on car bodies, I guess so. It takes awhile to qure. But I have used it for 5 years on everything else.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO That came out so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, I would like one for my RR please. Nice job Marty.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice solar lights Marty. Looks good. Later RJD


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great job, impressive building! Those Colorado parts look very detailed. 
Did you build the lights yourself?


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

What did you use to block off the extra window frames? Could you post a close up of one?

Thanks,
Mark


----------

